# Serbian radio station:  Ratko Mladic nabbed



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2011)

This from CBC.ca:


> Serbian President Boris Tadic is due to hold a news conference Thursday amid media reports that a man suspected of being Ratko Mladic, Europe's most-wanted war crimes fugitive, has been arrested.
> 
> Belgrade's B-92 radio reported that the man was arrested in Serbia.
> 
> Serbia state television reported that the man, who identified himself as Milorad Komadic when he was detained Thursday, is the wartime Bosnian Serb army commander ....


All over Twitter as well - a bit of his backstory here and here.


----------



## brihard (26 May 2011)

BBC confirms.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13561407


----------



## OldSolduer (26 May 2011)

Interesting....and good. I can only hope he is prosecuted to the full extent of the law.

Too bad that a few others can't be prosecuted as well.


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 May 2011)

Still, it sounds like he is liked by many at home....

"As many 51 percent said that if aware of Mladić's whereabouts, they would not report them to police."
B 92

ME


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2011)

From the International Criminal Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia:


> The Prosecutor of the International Criminal Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia welcomes the arrest today of Ratko Mladić, General Colonel and former Commander of the Main Staff of the army of the Serbian Republic of Bosnia and Herzegovina/Republika Srpska.
> 
> He was indicted by the Tribunal on 25 July 1995 and was a fugitive from justice for almost 16 years.
> 
> ...


Full statement attached - Tribunal's paper trail on Mladic here.


----------

